# Homelite Weed Trimmer ST175G



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Am trying to fix this unit (UT20590A) for a friend. Installed carb kit but unit still tends to die after running at full throttle for maybe 10 secs then surges and goes again for a short time. Starts and idles like a dream. Checked muffler & ports - not carbonned. Gas cap duckbilled valve good. Appreciate any suggestions. Thx


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have an air leak somewhere, check to make sure the manifold bolts are tight and that you have a gasket in there. Leaky fuel lines can also cause a lean running condition like you have. I find echo fuel line works great in homelite models.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While it is surging spray carb or brake parts cleaner along all the mating surfaces behind the carb and along the crankcase to see if the engine tempo changes, if so you have found a leak. Also when you installed the kit, if you installed the new metering arm I would suggest using the old one unless it was very worn as it has the proper height setting. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks to all who helped but I'm giving up on this girl. Gave it a carb job, replaced all the gaskets (carb, heat sink, crankcase) on spec and if anything it's worse now than when I started. Still starts good but won't rev up at all now. Just can't justify any more time on it for what it's worth. Adios.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

the st175g is one of the last trimmers that homelite made before selling out to the new manufacture that bought them out from john deere and them

do a compression check see what it shows


----------

